# Do i need a powerhead for water flow?



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Plants + fake plants = EW

Just my opinion.

And i dont think there is a real science to how much flow you need, just do what seems right. Lots of people go with the 10x your tank size for GPH rule, but im nowhere near that and everything in my tank is very happy.


----------



## joyce20 (Jan 2, 2012)

what im going to do is start with fake, then build my way up to real....one step at a time..... a few plants and see how it goes.

any suggestions on some easy/hardy plants?

brandon


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Java fern, Anubias, DHG is really easy. Id go full plants if i were you, its really easy if you just pay attention. Plastic plants are just algae nests.

Ive also had this stuff called Stream Bogmoss that grew like a weed but was really pretty. No maintenance on that at all, just chop it down every so often. The people that regular the plants forum would probably have more suggestions for you.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have also wondered this same thing. I have a 40 Breeder tank with a Fluval 305 the side of the tank away from the output has barely any movement. I think I am just going to get a Hydor Koralia Nano for mine.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

joyce20 said:


> what im going to do is start with fake, then build my way up to real....one step at a time..... a few plants and see how it goes.
> 
> any suggestions on some easy/hardy plants?
> 
> brandon



Not the way to go. You'll likely end up being disappointed.
There's a link (Plant Profiles) that lists plant characteristics, you'll find it at the top of the page.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Water Flow*



joyce20 said:


> Well i will be new to the planted tank hobby.
> 
> i have had Reef, Saltwater and Fresh before.
> 
> ...


Hello Brandon...

The water flow provided by your filter equipment should be sufficient, provided your equipment has a gallon per hour (gph) rating at least 6 times the volume of your tank. 

The filtration in my large, planted tanks is no more than this, but I remove and replace 60 to 70 percent of the tank water every week too.

This works well for me.

B


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

My turnover is maybe 3.5x...and I only do 25% changes...when I remember.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Dont pay attention to Daximus... he is crazy... HAHA j/k

The turnover rate in planted tanks is not a huge factor as much as circulation. If you have a heavy plant population they will detox a lot of things in the water. Water changes are always good to (for me mostly to get rid of the mulm that builds up here and there)

The other thing too thats going to effect your choice of plants is how quickly are you doing to dive in? We talking lighting, CO2 injection, fertilizing the whole nine yards? Or are you just wanting to go low tech? Maybe if we had some more idea of what your planned setup is we could give better ideas on plants.


IN regards to your question about powerheads, I think they help if you place them right to get water circulating around your plants. Dont want to uproot them cause your water flow is so high!!


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

The rule most of us like to go by is that all of your plant stems and leaves should be gently swaying from the current in your tank. Throw some micro pellet food or kick up some mulm or scum and it should make a couple laps around your tank at least before settling into the bottom of the tank (or never settle if it's light enough). 

It's pretty common sense with overdoing it, you'll be able to tell if your fish look like they're constantly fighting the current or your plants are completely blown over to one side and unable to ever sway back to upright/their original position.

And just do yourself a favor and skip the fake plants, I started out with fake plants too and laugh at disgust every time I look at old pics of my tank


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I do have a powerhead that kicks on when my Co2 starts going, it's a small one though...I think 150 gpg. I don't have any manor of filter on it, simply to move water around.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I would aim for 12x+ flow rate.

I had a C-220 on a 30 gallon planted tank (7x turnover) and ultimately added a 250gph powerhead (15x now) and am much happier.

More filtration is never a bad thing, neither is more flow. I'd add as much as you can afford (which will be pricey at 150 gallons). You can get a C-530 for under 200, but you'd need two (the C-360 isn't much cheaper, so I'd get the 530) and then add a 750gph or 1000gph Koralia.


----------



## joyce20 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks for all the info... i havent set anything up yet, but i want a low tech tank to start..... i plan on using the "Black Diamond" substrate or an equilivent, ... i will have a DIY background with drift wood (lots). the lights that i will be getting are 2 36" T5 HO light. each has 2 bulbs and put out 78w (each fixture). i dont want to run a CO2 but i will make a DIY one if i have too. I have some powerheads from my REEF tank that i think i will use in this one to move the water around, i think that they are about 800gph X2.

i will be stocking it with communtity schooling fish and stuff like that (guppies, neons, tetras, mollies). I had Cichlids once before and the wife like the little fish better.

Any more suggestions?

I take critisiom very eaisly.

and when i start to make my background, i will post a thread about step by step andd the progress behind it. itll be a big one since it is a 6 foot tank. LOL

Brandon


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> I have also wondered this same thing. I have a 40 Breeder tank with a Fluval 305 the side of the tank away from the output has barely any movement. I think I am just going to get a Hydor Koralia Nano for mine.


Titan, not to steal this post away, but I bought a Hydor Koralia Nano (550 gph) for my 50b. The flow from this thing is actually pretty strong, more than what I wanted. It is a great- well made circ. pump- just not what I was looking for.

I downgraded to a Aqueon 500. The flow is a little more gentle and it's only 50 less gph. 

I have a Fluval 405 with the outflow facing the front of the tank. I placed the Aqueon on the side of the glass on the right side of the tank, and it's pointed up slightly at the surface. The flow hits the glass on the opposite side of the tank and blows back down across the plants.

I get great surface agitation and just the right amount of motion through my plants. It's perfect and the fish LOVE playing in the current.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

WATduh I was thinking about the Hydor Nano 240 pretty low flow. The end of my 40 breeder that is opposite of my fluval 305 output and has almost no movement.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> WATduh I was thinking about the Hydor Nano 240 pretty low flow. The end of my 40 breeder that is opposite of my fluval 305 output and has almost no movement.


That should be a perfect flow rate for you, Titan. You'll immediately notice improvement in your tank when you add that. I had the exact same dead spot until I added my circ. pump.


----------



## mgumaer (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it is easier to start with a lot of plants rather than a few. light + nutrients = growth. If you have only a few plants, you're almost guaranteed to grow some nice algae which will likely cover your few plants and either kill them off or make maintenance a nightmare. I think you're better off adding a lot of easy plants with at least some fast growing plants and then replacing with more difficult plants if you start down the slippery slope....

On the flow side of things, I like the idea of trying for some movement of plants in all areas of tank. Because of different filters and different planting densities, there may not be a good gph rule. I run a Eheim canister and two of the Koralia Nano 425s in my 75 gallon tank and still wish I had better circulation but my tank is very heavily planted.

Welcome to the hobby. I'm sure you'll soon discover that planted tanks can be as easy or complicated as you want to make them depending on what you want to grow and how much light, CO2 and ferts (including substrate) you throw at it.

Matt


----------

